# Aquasoil increases hardness?



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I had suspicions that AS was not lowering my kH so I did an experiment with RO water. I filled a small cup with RO water and a bit of AS. kH was initally 0 (as expected), three days later it is up to 3. Has anyone experienced AS buffering water up?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Was the AS new out of the bag? I have never tried it in RO water. I do know for a fact that it lowers the ph/kh/gh alot in the beginning.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

RO water is a good solvent as it has nothing in it. Anything that comes in contact that is all soluble will tend to dissolve and alter the chemistry. A better test would be to use some water that already has some hardness and let the AquaSoil sit in that for a period of time, then retest.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

I dont know if it increases kh...but i really doubt it does.

Everyone that i know that uses it in the water here in singapore has experienced a lowering in pH after using it. Some as low as 4.7


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Chia: The AS was not new. I had it in my 75G for about 5 weeks then it was transferred to my 37G where it has been for about 6-7 weeks. 

Gnat: I will leave the AS in the cup for another week or so and to see if the kH keeps rising.

I had my doubts whether it would raise kH also, but now I am suspicious.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I believe this is how the AS works, but I am no scientist and do not claim this is the answer. I think AS has a negative charge to it and literally attracts and holds the minerals that harden and buffer our water. There is ofcourse a storage capacity of this process. Which is why this affect does not happen forever. I think by the 5 week time it was mostly exhausted. Now putting this stored soil into an environment that has nothing, some may release out. Again I am no expert and this is just my thoughts.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Chia,

I think your hypothesis is probably correct. The cup has retreated to 1 kH and my tank is now up to 6 vs 2 one week ago. 

I suppose I will keep doing my large WC's with RO and see if it finally submits over a bit of time. 

My Macrandra is taking a beating due to the hardness unfortunately


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

your macandra is taking a beating from too high hardness? I have never had trouble with it even in a gh of 18 degrees...it may be a different issue.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

When I say hardness I am referring to kH. I hear stories of this elusive macrandra that you speak of, the kind that will grow in hard water. It is common knowledge that this plant requires soft water to thrive. Hard water growth, frankly I have not seen it despite how often people talk about it. 

I can assure you that my tank is not lacking in any nutrient, especially the commonly suggested CO2. 

I can offer this as an interesting note; when my kH is 2 or less I see nice growth from this plant, when the kH starts to rise the plant looks like turd. To me this is a pretty obvious quantifier of the plants requirements.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

OK but I was growing it in kh-8 gh-18 for well over a year in multiple tank setups with way different lighting and substrate. I have spoken wth many others who could not grow it, but I never had issues. Maybe I have the macandra touch! haha


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Apparently you do. I have spoken with several people who grow it well and the common denominator seems to be the fact that they have no idea what they are doing.

Lets see some pictures of your plant.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Actually I dont grow it anymore. I got tired of it. This may make it look like I was lying but honestly, its the truth. Let me see if I have any older pics with it in there.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

ok here is a bad pic of it









here is a similar plant-rotala macandra narrow or magenta(I think)









and here is macandra in a friends tank using the same city tap water


----------

